# Ecran hs !!



## iphonien (12 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir a tous ! Je possède un macbook pro retina 13 en 256go depuis 3 mois et j'ai été confronte a une mésaventure. Etant pourtant très soigneux du thé s'est  renversé sur le clavier ! Résultat écran hs, la pomme s'allume plus il y a même un peu de fumée qui est sorti de l'écran ! 
Tout le reste fonctionne branché en hdmi ! Je voudrais savoir a combien me reviendrait la réparation du changement de l'écran ? Sinon a quel prix je peux le vendre en l'état ? 

Merci a vous.


----------



## renan35 (13 Mai 2013)

sur ebay, en regardant rapidement, le moins cher semble à 230 euros juste l'ecran 13 retina.

Cherchez avec "screen macbook 13 retina"  sur ebay monde,
ou avec autre chose...


----------



## iphonien (13 Mai 2013)

Merci beaucoup ! Et pour la pose ? Parce que c'est le plus complique a reparer le retina


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mai 2013)

Aller voir sur iFixit, comme d'hab


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2013)

iphonien a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous ! Je possède un macbook pro retina 13 en 256go depuis 3 mois et j'ai été confronte a une mésaventure. Etant pourtant très soigneux du thé s'est  renversé sur le clavier ! Résultat écran hs, la pomme s'allume plus il y a même un peu de fumée qui est sorti de l'écran !
> Tout le reste fonctionne branché en hdmi ! Je voudrais savoir a combien me reviendrait la réparation du changement de l'écran ? Sinon a quel prix je peux le vendre en l'état ?
> 
> Merci a vous.



le liquide n'est pas tombé directement sur l'écran mais "sur le clavier" (le top case en faite qui comprend aussi le clavier), il y a des chances qu'il y ai plus qu'un écran a remplacer


----------



## iphonien (13 Mai 2013)

Ah bon tu pense ? Memesi tout le reste fonctionne ? 
Par contre si je le vend pour pièce combien je peux en tirer ? 0 traces tout neuf , écran a changer..


----------



## iphonien (13 Mai 2013)

Personne n'as une idee du prix auquel je pourrais le vendre ? Merci


----------



## thun (13 Mai 2013)

iphonien a dit:


> Personne n'as une idee du prix auquel je pourrais le vendre ? Merci


Je te le rachète 100 Euros pour pièces


----------



## iphonien (13 Mai 2013)

thun a dit:


> Je te le rachète 100 Euros pour pièces


Et puis quoi encore tu le veux gratuit ? On parle d'un mbp retina 2013 core i5 256go ssd y'a que l'ecran qui est HS !


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mai 2013)

iphonien a dit:


> Et puis quoi encore tu le veux gratuit ? On parle d'un mbp retina 2013 core i5 256go ssd y'a que l'ecran qui est HS !


Si tu lis bien le post de macinside, la carte mère a pu être impactée. Les capteurs d'humidité ont peut être viré de couleur, donc en cas de problème la garantie ne fonctionnera pas.

Donc si tu vends ta machine, la décote devrait être sévère.


----------



## iphonien (13 Mai 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu lis bien le post de macinside, la carte mère a pu être impactée. Les capteurs d'humidité ont peut être viré de couleur, donc en cas de problème la garantie ne fonctionnera pas.
> 
> Donc si tu vends ta machine, la décote devrait être sévère.


Bah j'ai effectué des test par un ami et il n'y a que l'ecran qui a subi tout le reste est nikel ! Oui la décote devrait etre severe mais pas passer de 1600 a 100 faut pas deconner quand meme


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mai 2013)

iphonien a dit:


> Oui la décote devrait etre severe mais pas passer de 1600 a 100 faut pas deconner quand meme


Là, je suis bien d'accord avec toi 

Mais je crois que le 100  était une boutade, associée au smiley kivabien.


----------



## iphonien (13 Mai 2013)

Lool oui c'est sur. Toi tu pense je peux en tirer combien ? "Juste" l'ecran hs ?


Ce soit je commande avec mon boulot un mbp retina 15 va falloir que je fasse gaffe ca fait cher le liquide renversé :/


----------



## ergu (13 Mai 2013)

C'était probablement une boutade, oui, mais le prix de revente ne dépend pas que du prix neuf et de ce qui est HS dedans.
Il dépend aussi du nombre d'acheteurs potentiels.

Or, il me semble que les MBPr sont super pénibles à démonter - sans parler des parties soudées - bref, une cible potentiellement assez... réduite, pour t'acheter ta bécane.

Sans compter que, le fait que seul l'écran soit HS, c'est toi qui le dit - moi, je te crois mais moi je n'ai pas besoin d'acheter un portable pour pièces, c'est facile de te croire.
Or, le gars intéressé, forcément il s'y connaît un peu - et s'il s'y connaît un peu, il risque d'avoir comme premier reflexe le même que mackie : "il y a probablement autre chose de foutu" - d'où méfiance et prix bas.

Bref, ce n'était peut-être pas tant une boutade que ça.


----------



## thun (13 Mai 2013)

C'était effectivement une boutade 
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu veux le revendre pour pièce ! Fais le réparer
Et tu comptes en tirer combien toi pour pièce ?


----------



## iphonien (13 Mai 2013)

Bah si besoin je fournirai une preuve d'expertise par un specialiste/technicien Apple. Et je comprend très bien. Apres je l'ai egalement dit il n'est pas des plus faciles a reparer. 
Je ne le fait pas reparer parce que d'une je n'ai pas le temps puis je passe au 15 besoin de plus de puissance. J'espere en tirer au moins 600

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h38 ----------

Puis je sais egalement qu'on ne se base pas sur le prix neuf. Mais actuellement le mac cote a 1200


----------



## serp8 (13 Mai 2013)

iphonien a dit:


> J'espere en tirer au moins 600
> 
> Puis je sais egalement qu'on ne se base pas sur le prix neuf. Mais actuellement le mac cote a 1200




Donc tu souhaite vendre moitié prix un ordinateur dont le composant principal (et peut être même plus, maiss effectivement, une expertise peux être intéressante) ne fonctionne plus.
Parce que autant revandre un MPB pour pièces ça peux valoir le prix des pièces, mais sur un MPB retina, à part le SSD, y'a rien à récupérer ! Ram soudée, carte graphique aussi biensur, écran hs, pas de superdrive, processeur alors là j'aimerais bien voir celui qui rachete des ordis pour en récupérer. En clair, à part servir de décoration, ta machine n'intéressera pas beaucoup de monde.

Sauf peut être, quelqu'un qui cherche un rétina à très bon prix, et qui voudra bien te l'acheter et faire la réparation de l'écran, a condition que le prix du retina + réparation revienne moins cher que la côte de 1200, sinon autant en prendre un d'occaz.

De tout façon tu semble avoir décidé de ne pas le réparer car tu as un 15" qui arrive, alors à ta place je posterais des petites annonces dès maintenant, car ça risque de prendre du temps à partir.

Bon courage ! et, molo sur le thé ^^ (les claviers n'aiment pas non plus le café ! sauf peut être le colombien commerce équitable :rateau: )


----------



## iphonien (13 Mai 2013)

Je ferais l'expertise sans problème. Tu peux avoir un ecran retina pour 300-400 reste la main d'oeuvre vu le tuto sur ifixit c'est pas impossible. C'est rentable pour quelqu'un qui va changer l'ecran. J'aime pas le café ^^


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mai 2013)

iphonien a dit:


> Lool oui c'est sur. Toi tu pense je peux en tirer combien ? "Juste" l'ecran hs ?


Je n'ai pas donné de montant, voire de fourchette, pour la raison qu'Ergu a très bien détaillée :


ergu a dit:


> Or, le gars intéressé, forcément il s'y connaît un peu - et s'il s'y connaît un peu, il risque d'avoir comme premier reflexe le même que mackie : "il y a probablement autre chose de foutu" - d'où méfiance et prix bas.


----------



## iphonien (13 Mai 2013)

j'ai effectué un Apple Hardware Test au démarrage. donc déja la carte mère n'est pas HS 
j'ai testé toute les connectiques tout fonctionne le clavier le trackpad la luminosité du clavier les ventilos fonctionnent nikel  tout tout tout sauf l'écran ! ce fameux écran Retina :/


----------



## PDD (13 Mai 2013)

Je ne suis pas "spécialiste" mais je suis surpris qu'en renversant du thé sur le clavier ce soit l'écran qui soit  "foutu" et que le clavier soit intact. On a une fois renversé du lait sur un MB et seul le clavier a du être remplacé.


----------



## serp8 (13 Mai 2013)

Le connecteur de la nappe qui viens de l'écran se branche très souvent sur la carte mère sous le clavier (la plupart du temps au niveau des touches ESC, F1, F2).

Il suffit donc de bien viser cet endroit précis et on peut créer un court circuit au niveau des départ de fils vers l'alimentation de la dalle ou du rétroéclairage..


----------



## tom dom (13 Mai 2013)

iphonien, es-tu sûr que l'écran soit HS ? Un mauvais contact (ou autre cause liée à un composant) est-il envisageable ?


----------



## iphonien (13 Mai 2013)

serp8 a dit:


> Le connecteur de la nappe qui viens de l'écran se branche très souvent sur la carte mère sous le clavier (la plupart du temps au niveau des touches ESC, F1, F2).
> 
> Il suffit donc de bien viser cet endroit précis et on peut créer un court circuit au niveau des départ de fils vers l'alimentation de la dalle ou du rétroéclairage..



c'est exactement a ce niveau la !!! 

Oui je suis sur que c'est uniquement l'écran puisque un moment l'écran s'est éteint net et un peu de fumée est sortie par ce dernier au coin supérieur gauche de l'écran. tout le reste fonctionnait encore. j'ai fait des test mon collegue d'Apple également. j'ai quand meme rendez vous avec un genius mercredi et j'en profiterais pour qu'il établisse un diagnostic écrit accompagnée d'un devis afin qu'un potentiel acheteur puisse être rassuré. Je lui demanderai, si ca n'apparait pas, également que le numéro de série figure sur le devis/diagnostic écrit. 
Je vous parle à partir du mac la je l'ai utilisé, depuis une semaine après l'incident, branché en hdmi a mon téléviseur et il fonctionne comme avant !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------




tom dom a dit:


> iphonien, es-tu sûr que l'écran soit HS ? Un mauvais contact (ou autre cause liée à un composant) est-il envisageable ?



Comme j'ai dis précédemment un peu de fumée est sortie de l'écran donc il est réellement HS je préfère pas mentir et/ou donner de faux espoir uniquement pour revendre parce que c'est quand même un appareil d'une sacré somme. de toute façon mercredi le verdict sera la. On verra bien hein :/


----------



## tom dom (13 Mai 2013)

iphonien a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Comme j'ai dis précédemment un peu de fumée est sortie de l'écran donc il est réellement HS je préfère pas mentir et/ou donner de faux espoir uniquement pour revendre parce que c'est quand même un appareil d'une sacré somme. de toute façon mercredi le verdict sera la. On verra bien hein :/



Il ne s'agit bien sûr pas de mentir, mais d'être toi même au clair avant de prendre une décision. Mais je n'avais pas lu que tu avais rendez-vous mercredi pour l'analyse.


----------



## iphonien (13 Mai 2013)

Oui c'est sur après comme j'ai dit je n'ai vraiment pas le temps d'éffectuer les achats/reparations pour le mac mais je pense que ce sera rentable pour quelqu'un qui a du temps une fois l'analyse faite par un pro attestant qu'il n'y a "que" l'écran à changer.


----------

